# How do you choose what to plant?



## nky_bowhunter (May 31, 2005)

Figured I'd post the link since I generated a little interest. This is the most info I've seen on it by far. http://www.qdma.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2649&PN=1


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

The small burnet I believe is what is in the whitetail Extreme blend..if not I apologize. I planted it last year late summer in a 1 acre planting, and in 1/3 of an acre, mixed 50:50 with clover. In the fall the clover and extreme (burnet?) looked the same, and I was pretty happy. But, this spring things changed. The clover grew several times faster than the Extreme and even though there was a 50:50 representation in the fall, the clover has completely dominated and outcompeted the Extreme to the point where there is very little left in the fields. Could have been the competition, could be that it grows incredibly slow compared to clover in colder temps, I'm not sure, but it didn't work out other than for experimental purposes. I also believe there is chicory in the mix and that is doing very well....but I also had chicory in the mix with the 50% clover. Maybe I should seed small burnett, seed it heavy, and leave out the clover? What I've found with even the clover is that the deer love it when it's there, but when you start getting frosts in early Sept. even the clover goes dormant and every bite is not replaced. By the time the November rut roles around the clover hasn't been really growing for 2 months and every bite over that period has taken it's toll on the field.....wondering if although burnet is foraged on during the winter and sounds like it stays green and tender, if appreciable growth during cold weather will end up being a factor.

What plants that are in the field appear healthy, but they were mainly in areas that the clover was more sparse and did not offer competition. Also, those plants are much more sparse and much smaller than adjacent clumps of clover in the same area.

Does the Extreme have burnet?

I appreciate the suggestion though, and if it isn't what I've already tried, I will certainly give it a go because although I really rely on the system I use, I'm always looking for better seeds to fit into the perennial or annual portion of the blend that will offer even higher yeilds and or better nutrition and attraction.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

Jeff, You are right small burnet is in Extreme. nky, I just put in my order for ten pounds of seed and plan to get it planted in August. I went back and read the Oct article in Quality Whitetails and it sounds very interesting and definitely worth giving a try. Thanks again. Lew


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

NorthJeff said:


> The small burnet I believe is what is in the whitetail Extreme blend..if not I apologize. I planted it last year late summer in a 1 acre planting, and in 1/3 of an acre, mixed 50:50 with clover. In the fall the clover and extreme (burnet?) looked the same, and I was pretty happy. But, this spring things changed. The clover grew several times faster than the Extreme and even though there was a 50:50 representation in the fall, the clover has completely dominated and outcompeted the Extreme to the point where there is very little left in the fields.


 
NJ,

I've been planting delar small burnett for about six years now. With respect to your questions as to its use by deer in the winter, I can tell you that at least on my place, our burnett plots are pawed through more than the clover stands (once the snow falls).

With resect to the clover outcompeting the burnett, my guess is that the mix you planted is on a moist soil site......burnett doesn't seem to like having it's feet kept wet. All in all though, it's a great food source......deer and turkey both seem to seek it out at various times of the year over everything else.

Best of luck with your plots.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

oldguy, the sites were actually my driest and poorest sites with more beach type sand than sandy loam....might have to just try it alone.


----------

